# Rice Flour Breakfast/Dessert Crêpes



## SRL (Jun 9, 2009)

Crêpes made from rice flour are a common adaptation for gluten-free diets. This recipe takes a page from Indian cooking and combines rice flour with coconut milk for an exotic twist. 

Crêpe Batter:
3/4 c. Rice Flour, ground from short- or medium-grain white rice and sifted.
2 t. Baking Powder
1 t. Sugar
1/2 t. Salt
3 large Eggs, lightly beaten
1 c. unsweetened Coconut Milk

Whisk eggs and coconut milk together until the egg albumin is fully incorporated. Add remaining ingredients and blend until smooth. Let stand a couple of minutes. You may need to remix occasionally as some rice flour can settle out of suspension. Otherwise, cook the crêpes according to the directions for your crêpe iron.

These are great served with fruit. Mango crêpes made with these will curl your toes for you.


----------

